# Travelling with large glass (300mm 2.8, tripods etc)



## DigiJay (Feb 5, 2012)

My wife and I are travelling to Peru this spring for wildlife photography. We have two tripods, a couple 300mm lenses plus all of our other gear (2 bodies, a laptop, smaller lenses, tc's, flashes, clothing for 3 weeks etc).
I have no clue what the best way to transport this gear is. What kind of bags/ cases should I get? I know airlines are getting tighter on restrictions and they have stupid weight limits on carry one luggage as well.

Can anyone with experience travelling with big glass offer some tips?

Jay


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 5, 2012)

im sure think thank has something for you


----------



## table1349 (Feb 5, 2012)

I would get something like this. Pelican 1780 Weapons Case 42 X 22" X 15.10" from Pelican-Case.com

And ship it by Brown: https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request?loc=en_PE


----------



## murlis (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe you should be a little more counter productive, do you need the laptop? Why do you need 2 tripods, is it likely that you'll be using both at once? and the same for the 300mm lenses, if they share the same lens mount then what's the point in 2? When I go on holiday, I want to take every camera and every lens that I have, but if I did that they would need their own suitcase so I must rationalise and decide which i need most or use most, then reduce it down to about 6 rolls of film, 2 film cameras, one digital with 2 SD cards, and 2 small lenses. If you can sacrifice a laptop for a bunch of SD cards instead then do it! The same for flashes, why carry so many, what are the chances you'll both be using the flash for a photo at the same time. The issue is that in a lot of countries, when people realise you're carrying something of value, it's quite likely to "disappear".


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 6, 2012)

murlis said:


> Maybe you should be a little more counter productive, do you need the laptop? Why do you need 2 tripods, is it likely that you'll be using both at once? and the same for the 300mm lenses, if they share the same lens mount then what's the point in 2? When I go on holiday, I want to take every camera and every lens that I have, but if I did that they would need their own suitcase so I must rationalise and decide which i need most or use most, then reduce it down to about 6 rolls of film, 2 film cameras, one digital with 2 SD cards, and 2 small lenses. If you can sacrifice a laptop for a bunch of SD cards instead then do it! The same for flashes, why carry so many, what are the chances you'll both be using the flash for a photo at the same time. The issue is that in a lot of countries, when people realise you're carrying something of value, it's quite likely to "disappear".



Thanks for the thoughts. I was looking for advice from people who have experience travelling with equipment. I need all of the equipment because it's a 2 week wildlife photography workshop that we are doing. Much of it involves multiple flash photography with humming birds. There are two of us shooting and we are paying a stupid amount of money to do this, we aren't going to "take turns" with only one tripod or flash, simply not an option. We are sharing lenses, and a computer, but tripods, bodies and flashes are all thins we need at least 2 of.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 6, 2012)

I use and love Pelican cases, downside is they're on the heavy side. The 1510 is the largest you can carry on IIRC. I have 2 Pelican cases, love and trust them fully. When I traveled to SE Asia though I carried everything by backpack, including laptop. Certainly easier, you just need to take care it doesn't get banged up too much.


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 6, 2012)

I found a 1510 on kijiji and was planning on picking it up today  Now I feel even better about my choice.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 6, 2012)

Good deal, buy the mesh lid organizer too. Oh, I like the padded inserts, not the foam, it's easier to customize. Weight is an issue, you might need to actually carry your body and heaviest glass around your neck when checing in and place it in the case after your inside the terminal.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 6, 2012)

here's how I have mine laid out








D700, 17-35, 24-70, 70-200, 50, grip, filters, 4 SB-800s, 2 neck straps, all my batteries, memory, cleaning kit, rechargeables, etc.


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 20, 2012)

After all that, I ended up selling my Pelican and picking up the Lowepro Trekker AW2. Mainly because it will be more functional on the trip I'm taking and it's a bit less weight.
I'm quite happy with my decision.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 20, 2012)

I just came back from Roatan. I carried my cameras, Laptop, GoPro, flashes and all the accessories in my Tamrac Backpack (as my personal item) plus a regular carry-on bag. The backpack weighed over 38lbs, not a word was said and I didn't have to weigh it either. I flew on United and Continental, not sure if it makes a difference on airlines.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 21, 2012)

Pop into your local Henry's and get the staff to help you out and see what will fit your gear best. I'm thinking ThinkTank Glass Taxi.


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 21, 2012)

Carry on the equipement you can't afford to replace if it's stolen by a baggage handler during the trip.  I'd probably check the tripods, but carry on the lenses and bodies.  Laptops typically are not counted as 'carry on' unless you have them in a huge bag.

Enjoy the trip, sounds fun!


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 21, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> here's how I have mine laid out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the world is that black thing that looks like a hand grenade with a red tip?  I can see that causing alarms at the security checkpoint!


----------



## Kolia (Feb 21, 2012)

CMfromIL said:
			
		

> What in the world is that black thing that looks like a hand grenade with a red tip?  I can see that causing alarms at the security checkpoint!



It's to blow dust off the lens. 

I would assume that anything I value that is left in the checked luggage will NOT arrive at destination with you. 

Have you considered shipping some of your gear in advanced ?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > here's how I have mine laid out
> ...



haha security may think its a weired-out adult toy because its made out of soft rubber


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 21, 2012)

Kolia said:


> I would assume that anything I value that is left in the checked luggage will NOT arrive at destination with you.
> 
> Have you considered shipping some of your gear in advanced ?



No.. I wouldn't trust international shipping to be precise with delivery dates. I'm moving around almost daily while in Peru, so it wouldn't work out if my gear was 1 day behind.  This is why I bought the Trekker AWII.. It's about the same size as the Pelican, but being a backpack, I'm hoping it will be easier to manage and carry on.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 21, 2012)

I know that occasionally things goes missing from checked bags. I fly quite often w/ my dive equipment, and have never had anything go missing. Full scuba gear, 2-dive computers, and underwater camera case. I guess I just put my trust in others and hope for the best. That being said everything is insured as well. I would not however put my camera gear in checked just for the fact of it getting thrown around and possibly broken.


----------



## Kolia (Feb 21, 2012)

Canuk said:
			
		

> I know that occasionally things goes missing from checked bags. I fly quite often w/ my dive equipment, and have never had anything go missing. Full scuba gear, 2-dive computers, and underwater camera case. I guess I just put my trust in others and hope for the best. That being said everything is insured as well. I would not however put my camera gear in checked just for the fact of it getting thrown around and possibly broken.



Scuba gear is worth a lot money but hard to "move" for would be thief. A DSLR on the other hand will be gone in one hour on Craigslist. 

Like its been suggested, tripod and other odd, not portable, object should be fine in checked luggage.


----------



## MsMGreene (Mar 5, 2012)

Canuk said:


> I know that occasionally things goes missing from checked bags. I fly quite often w/ my dive equipment, and have never had anything go missing. Full scuba gear, 2-dive computers, and underwater camera case. I guess I just put my trust in others and hope for the best. That being said everything is insured as well. I would not however put my camera gear in checked just for the fact of it getting thrown around and possibly broken.



What kind of insurance are you using? I'm not ready to travel with my more expensive camera investments for fear of loss or damage, but I know travel is inevitable. I already have General Liability Insurance for my small business but I want to make sure my cameras are covered when I travel with my cameras, while not on business and not photographing product, if that makes sense.


----------



## Canuk (Mar 5, 2012)

There are several places to get replacement/theft insurance for every possible thing that you own. Most policies are not that expensive, and may involve a small deductable. 

From my understanding General Liability Insurance is for protecting you and your business from being sued for wrong doing, equipment failures, ect. 

"No business should go one day without general liability coverage. This type of policy covers the business in the case of a claim or lawsuit that arises from injuries, accidents, or negligence. Covered claims may include bodily injury, personal injury, property damage, slander, or false advertisement. The insurance provider covers all covered expenses including legal representation except for punitive damages."
(taken from your source)
 I would check w/ your insurance company regarding the insurance you do have and make sure that it does cover for loss and theft, because normally Liability Insurance doesn't.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've always carried my gear onboard with me, I usually travel with either 300 2.8 or 400 2.8, three bodies, and a couple other lenses, laptop and all the chargers. I pack the flash, and anything else that can be easily replaced.  If you travel with all the gear in the cases and they are checked bagage, unless you leave them unlocked be prepared to have the locks cut off or broken.  These guys don't give a **** about protecting gear.  My Dad travelled to the states and had checked most of his Leica gear, case was broken into and the shutter releases had been hammered down, they couldn't figure out how to unlock then the shutter release, so they just used a screw driver and hammer.  Did anyone admit to it, nope.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't. Ever. Check. Camera gear... Ever. Ship it ahead of time or find a way to split it between your carry ons. Maybe carry some and ship some. If tripods are a huge weight/space issue invest in better ones such as Gitzo. You can strap them to your camera bag as your carry on. They have a model that is about 1.2lbs IIRC.


----------



## davisphotos (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm traveling to the Dominican in a couple months for a wedding, so I have been doing a lot of thinking on the best way to carry my gear. I have a Pelican PCS283 rolling case, which holds 3 bodies, 3 flashes, 20, 35, 50, 85, 100, 24-70 and 70-200 lenses, PocketWizards and various accessories, plus a laptop, and my wife who is coming as my assistant will have a similar rolling case with my lighting kit. Light stands, tripod and beauty dish will be packed up in our checked luggage with the clothing. 

Not a chance that I would risk checking or shipping my gear, even though it is all insured, I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I showed up to shoot a destination wedding and the only camera I had was my Fuji X10 (although I could shoot a wedding with it if I had to)


----------

